# Kindle types on its own!



## bramish (Jun 5, 2012)

I just bought a Kindle Keyboard 3G and the first time I actually try reading a book on it it messes up. It keeps opening the little search bar at the bottom of the page and typing random stuff, preventing me from turning pages etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, bramish, welcome to Kindleboards!

The first thing to try whenever you get any glitches like that, is to restart the Kindle. If possible do a soft restart using Menu-->Settings-->Menu-->Restart (NOT reset to factory defaults). This works a bit like rebooting your PC and often clears up the problem.

If that doesn't work, try a hard restart - hold the on/off slider across for at least 40 secs (regardless of whether the screen goes blank or not) and then let go. If the Kindle doesn't restart, slide the switch and let go in the normal way to turn it on. 

If neither of those options works, then a call to Kindle Customer Services is probably your best bet. They are extremely helpful and if it turns out it's a fault and the Kindle is under warranty, they'll replace it for you.

Good luck! (And let us know if you fix it).


----------



## bramish (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks,

Yeah, tried restarting a few times but the problem persisted.

Annoying since I've had the thing for a month and played around flicking through books etc but not had any problems until I actually set out to read one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sounds like you might have a stuck key. . .definitely contact Kindle CS. . . .I'm sure they'll replace it for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bramish, did you contact Kindle CS? Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Let us know!

Betsy


----------

